# Looking for CNC ideas/blogs



## StumpyNubs

We've got two CNC machines in our shops, but I'm not really interested in carving signs with them. It seems that every CNC project I see is a 2D engraving, or at best a 2.5D relief carving. I am looking for people who have done really unique things with a CNC, particularly full on woodworking projects with multiple parts. It doesn't have to be artsy-fartsy, in fact I don't really like projects that look like they were made by a CNC. An example of the sort of thing I am looking for is the project we made in a recent video (below). It's nothing special as far as woodworking goes, but it's unique in that it was made entirely on the CNC and yet looks like a regular project. *Have any of you come across any similar ideas?*

*I am also looking for a list of CNC websites*, especially those that have project ideas and perhaps even file downloads.





View on YouTube


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

A design firm that I am inspired by these days are Inoda+Sveje. they have an impressive portfolio of furniture: http://inodasveje.com/wp02/portfoliogroup/furniture/
Most are based, at least in parts, on the use of cnc machining. I think that their style uses the cnc to its fullest; to make the curves and joints that would otherwise not be possible. Lots of real 3D and multiple parts. This video shows a lot of the details being made: 




Good luck!


----------



## DocSavage45

It appears that all the internet folk I watch now have cnc machines. Some are making parts for wood machines. Like cutting out MDF 5 inch to laminate into a roller. My thoughts are were these given away to you all to do the "Norm Abrahms thing" When Norm made projects with his Name Brand power tools that were co incidentally the sponsors there was a jump in sales of routers, bandsaws and biscuit joiners. LOL!

It's good you want to "raise the bar."


----------



## helluvawreck

That's a very nice piece, Stumpy. I'm hoping that I can add a CNC on down the road. If anyone can come up with some very creative work for a CNC router I believe you could surely be the one who could do it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JAAune

I don't make many all-CNC projects but usually use the machine as a part of a process involving conventional tools and jigs.

The project that got honorable mention in Veneer Tech was done mostly on the CNC,









The missal stand below has about 5 processes completed on the CNC and half a dozen additional steps on the laser. The rest is done with conventional woodworking.



















The missal stand doesn't look like it was designed for CNC or lasers because it wasn't. The first missal stand I made was completed 100% with conventional tools. Over time, I converted some processes to CNC and laser which reduced production time by around 50%.


----------



## Dogboy

http://www.dyvikdesign.com/site/portfolio-jens/work-in-progress

Stumpy, I work in rehabilitation nursing (the lost limb, spinal cord injury kind not the chemical dependency kind) cnc and 3d printing is changing the game a bit with prosthetic. I am betting someone would love a new purple heart limb after an incident that got them the purple heart


----------



## RJones

Stumpy,
Here's a link to my youtube Channel. Not sure it's exactly what you are looking for but… 
Youtube Channel 
Feel free to check on my gallery as well Gallery


----------



## DIYaholic

Check out www.cnczone.com….

It is ALL things cnc, metal work, woodwork, DIY built CNCs….
Tons of info and such.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## oldnovice

Here is one out of the ordinary!


----------



## Patatilla

Hi!
I have a lot of furniture and decor items designed but I haven't tools. I'm looking for somebody that wants to work together, for sell it in stores. I found this website and I'm happy!
I'm selling items in steel (2d cut) since 2009, but now I want to change the way and make "crazy" furniture, 3d shapes…I'm bored of 2d cut
Are you interested? or somebody?
Sorry for my basic english. I'm spanish, nobody is perfect 
Best regards


----------



## oldnovice

Take a look at Roger Gaborski's projects! he does some work not normally done on a CNC!


----------



## Patatilla

Hi!
oldnovice, this artist is very good! but I'm looking for making furniture for kids / funky furniture, my idea is to make some pieces and put it in stores, and after that made to order. I would love to work with somebody, together, I pay the pieces but I'm open for other ways of manufacturing/ attaching, I usually make 2d cut and I'm a little lost.
I'm looking for somebody that can make me the first prototypes, andgive it in stores.


----------



## oldnovice

Show me some ideas please!


----------



## Patatilla

I made this wall sculpture-mirror for a client, but adding a little chest of drawers in MDF (very little, only for keys and coins hehe)









...this little piece was made in sheets of MDF and attached and lacquered…I want to make more in this way, bigger, nightstands, headboards, tables…I have some designs done and I have done in CAD how could be cut …but I'm open for ideas, maybe mine is not very good and it's easier to make in other way, moulding the sides…I'm open and I would love to work with somebody for sell it


----------



## Patatilla

...if there is somebody interested in this work, please tell me it and I show my sketches, I would love to do it, but I don't know people for it. Furniture manufacturers (companies) have their own designers :S


----------

